# $74.99?! WTF?, they can keep that sht.



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo vs Mayweather


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Really I remember mom ordering me holyfield/lewis for 85 in Canada :deal Cheap cunt!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

I have money so I will be buying the fight


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The undercards is damn good so i'll do it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

That's fucked up but there's no way I'm gonna miss this fight.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PJ. said:


> Canelo vs Mayweather


Go to a sports bar problem solved.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

canelo mayweather, garcia matthysse. would you prefer to buy them seperately for a larger price?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Im ordering it regardless i dont care. Is that HD price i havent looked yet?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the first PPV I'm ever ordering. Just because my father is a huge Canelo fan, and I really want to see Matthysse/Garcia. Not everyday do we get to see someone become the man at a weight class through this type of tournament-style.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

It's fuckin Mayweather-Canelo and Matthysse-Garcia on the same card. That's about as good as it gets in the sport right now.


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be watching for free, on my TV, legally. 75 US dollars is nuts, I thought they cost like 50.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't envision any boxing fan failing to watch this card.

It's the sort of card you'd put together if you were playing a promotion sim game.

4 of the top 5 lmw's are facing each other and the top 2 lww's are facing each other. It's amazing stuff. I know loads will stream but I will happily pay to see this card.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm buying!


----------



## Drinquor (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm paying

:cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Luf said:


> *I can't envision any boxing fan failing to watch this card.*
> 
> It's the sort of card you'd put together if you were playing a promotion sim game.
> 
> 4 of the top 5 lmw's are facing each other and the top 2 lww's are facing each other. It's amazing stuff. I know loads will stream but I will happily pay to see this card.


:conf

Get together with family or friends. I talked a party into ordering the Guerrero/Mayweather card. It was a blast and it cost like 10 bucks each


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol i cant have a lot of people around when im watching a fight. Too much talking. Ill have my girlfriend make me something good to eat. She knows to keep her mouth shut while im watching to. I like to watch by myself


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

You can buy tickets to watch it at the movie for 17 dollars, look on Fandango. I'm going to buy this though.


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldn't even think about paying for a Mayweather fight, I`ll check the result in the morning & if he has been given the beating he deserves then I`ll watch for free as soon as I can. If he wins then I`ll give it a miss, just like I did with the Guerrero fight.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm watching live


sick brag


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> I wouldn't even think about paying for a Mayweather fight, I`ll check the result in the morning & if he has been given the beating he deserves then I`ll watch for free as soon as I can. If he wins then I`ll give it a miss, just like I did with the Guerrero fight.


Watch UFC


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bargain.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not buying, but that's because I prefer to watch the big fights in a noisy, crowded environment. This is going to be exciting. I can't wait.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> I wouldn't even think about paying for a Mayweather fight, I`ll check the result in the morning & if he has been given the beating he deserves then I`ll watch for free as soon as I can. If he wins then I`ll give it a miss, just like I did with the Guerrero fight.


It's not a Maywetaher fight, it's a fight between the #1 and #2 in the division, and both are elite.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :conf
> 
> Get together with family or friends. I talked a party into ordering the Guerrero/Mayweather card. It was a blast and it cost like 10 bucks each


Yeah, we did that for Guerrero. This time I don't want all that fuckin commotion. Invited one friend, who's bringing some Crown Reserve. I want to be left the fuck alone on this one.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> *I can't envision any boxing fan failing to watch this card.*
> 
> It's the sort of card you'd put together if you were playing a promotion sim game.
> 
> 4 of the top 5 lmw's are facing each other and the top 2 lww's are facing each other. It's amazing stuff. I know loads will stream but I will happily pay to see this card.


If you purposely miss this you shouldn't call yourself a boxing fan, seriously. Many ways to watch the fight, legally, without having to pay the full amount if you're against it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

lol the justification is that garcia vs mathysse is on the under card.

back in the days we used to get chavez, nelson, meldrick taylor, julian jackson, gerald mcllelan, ricardo lopez all on the same card.

but most of you will know nothing about that as you started watching boxing new.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> lol the justification is that garcia vs mathysse is on the under card.
> 
> back in the *days we used to get chavez, nelson, meldrick taylor, julian jackson, gerald mcllelan, ricardo lopez all on the same card.*
> 
> but most of you will know nothing about that as you started watching boxing new.


Example?


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Anyone know if it's going to be in the theatres??


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> You can buy tickets to watch it at the movie for 17 dollars, look on Fandango. I'm going to buy this though.


I doubt it... Mayweather-Ghost was 18$! This one has to be atleast 25$


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> lol the justification is that garcia vs mathysse is on the under card.
> 
> back in the days we used to get chavez, nelson, meldrick taylor, julian jackson, gerald mcllelan, ricardo lopez all on the same card.
> 
> but most of you will know nothing about that as you started watching boxing new.


You are right King stacked cards but that era is long over.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think thurman is on the card too.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I doubt it... Mayweather-Ghost was 18$! This one has to be atleast 25$


I've already looked, it says 17 for Mansfield, TX, that's what what I paid for Guerrero fight.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Anyone know if it's going to be in the theatres??


got u .

:bbb


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I think thurman is on the card too.


No


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> No


Who is it... i can't remember..

nm smith vs molina.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

well 2 good fights and 2 i can live without. Looks like they jacked up the price mainly bc of Lucas and Garcia. 10 extra.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I've already looked, it says 17 for Mansfield, TX, that's what what I paid for Guerrero fight.[/QUOT
> 
> Thats a great deal then!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> got u .
> 
> :bbb


Hell yeah! :yep I've watched every event GoldenBoy Has put in the theatre.. From all the Mayweather fights to JMM-Diaz 2, Mosley-Mora etc...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Get a bunch of bros and pitch in


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.fandango.com/theone:mayweathervs.canelo_166306/movietimes

$18 for an adult ticket. $17 for Student/Senior. $16 for child. Really, there shouldn't be any excuses for boxing fans to miss this.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.fandango.com/theone:mayweathervs.canelo_166306/movietimes
> 
> $18 for an adult ticket. $17 for Student/Senior. $16 for child. Really, there shouldn't be any excuses for boxing fans to miss this.


It's not 18$ in my neck of the woods.. You're full of dog shit!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

that's too steep i think. no wonder they projected it to beat the records. the prices are bloated and not yet adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Example?


chaves vs randall


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

1.8 at a push. Roughly $135 million on PPV alone.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We get it for free, well a tenner that includes any other boxing the channel has on for this month. I dont envy you Americans.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> It's not 18$ in my neck of the woods.. You're full of dog shit!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> chaves vs randall


Soooo it happened once


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Soooo it happened once


no


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

bullshit price. nobody paid this much back in the day for so many good cards...even better ones. its really not worth it. but eh im a sucker i know im gonna buy it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> no


Lopez over some bum in the main event doesn't do a whole lot for me :conf


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I already bought closed circuit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess im gonna go head. My brother keeps asking me, "you gone get the fight" "you gone get the fight"? thing is, it does replay the next week. and Jon Jones is also fighting the week after and I want to see that. two ppv's back to back. Plus Bradley-Marquez and whatever else is coming up...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> chaves vs randall


How old were you when you watched this?


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Lol i cant have a lot of people around when im watching a fight. Too much talking. Ill have my girlfriend make me something good to eat. She knows to keep her mouth shut while im watching to. I like to watch by myself


This!!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Lopez over some bum in the main event doesn't do a whole lot for me :conf


he wasn't the main event.










also the heavyweight tournies he put together in the 90's and 00's were stacked.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

For some reason he got top billing on boxrec. What did McLellan need a rematch for :lol: he sparked Jackson the fuck out


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


I was just pulling your tits! Cool it bro..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I was just pulling your tits! Cool it bro..


I know you were, you already said you saw the Guerrero fight in theaters and how cheap it was. That's for people who haven't gone to a theater fight, but wonder how much it costs. Visuals are always better. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> How old were you when you watched this?


wondering this too. The first PPV I ever properly ordered was Delahoya Quartey...Like 11 and it wasn't me who paid for it even.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow you guys been watching boxing before I was in dads sack!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

there are so many ways to watch it, a bar, in the theater, fug


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

American PPV prices are a fucking joke. Even £15 in England is a fucking con.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

If you don't get this fight because you don't like Mayweather? You are just not a fan of Boxing. This fight is worth half of this to any Boxing fan for the DG/LM matchup. It is like two cards in one.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> lol the justification is that garcia vs mathysse is on the under card.
> 
> back in the days we used to get chavez, nelson, meldrick taylor, julian jackson, gerald mcllelan, ricardo lopez all on the same card.
> 
> but most of you will know nothing about that as you started watching boxing new.


abdul here is like 19 years old, he never even watched the fights he's speaking of.

they had a lot of stars on one bill but the fights weren't elite vs elite. it was elite vs decent or mismatch for a few fights and an opener that was world class vs world class.

coming from someone who's 30 and actually watched some of these 90's ppv's i can say this ppv is better imo in that canelo vs maywetaher are 2 elites, as are matthysse vs garcia. then you got molina and smith who are top 5 in their division. cano vs theophane aint great but they're both good fighters.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Man need to find out if there is any way to watch it here in Oz, one of the best cards in recent times.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm scooping it... But what is the full card??
Did they bullshit us & put some garbage TMT fighters on?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxnation is the greatest channel on earth. 

If I was in the US I'd go to a bar or buy it, $75 isn't that bad.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'm scooping it... But what is the full card??
> Did they bullshit us & put some garbage TMT fighters on?


Theophane vs Cano (only non important fight)
Molina vs Ishe Smith for Smith newly acquired IBF belt (finally Molina gonna win a long deserved title)
Matthysse vs Garcia (2nd most in demmand fight in the sport)
Canelo vs Floyd (most in demmand)

Solid card. I could almost do with just 3 fights omitting Theophane vs Cano but meh it's a decent world class fight i guess and when you got 2 elite fights and one fight featirung very good champion level fighters then you got the most solid card I can remember.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Going to see it at a bar anyway. 

And remember, fucking Mathysse VS Garcia is on this card.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

2 main events on one card. Decent for you guys. I get boxnation anyway, so im okay.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Really torn between this fight. The last 3 PPV's I saw were all in my girlfriends parents house. I chipped in 10 bucks cause there was like 10 other people watching it with me. But me and her parents got into a falling out lately, and I can't go to their house next week..

My only choices are..

A. Watch it at my dad's house with me, my dad, brother, and uncles and cousins coming over..
But those cheap fucks won't chip in and 80 would be coming out of my own pocket

B. Go to the theaters with my girlfriend, 18 dollars in my area.. but my girlfriend isn't a fan of boxing, she thinks it's boring and it wouldn't be an enjoyable experience..

C. Watch it in a stream with a couple of my friends online, but streams lag horribly during big fights.. I remember streaming the Pac Marquez 4 fight.. I fucking missed the KO live cause the stream froze..

D. Miss the fight live without looking at the results, then download it in HD from a torrent the next morning..

Not sure what I'm gonna do.. :-[


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> abdul here is like 19 years old, he never even watched the fights he's speaking of.
> 
> they had a lot of stars on one bill but the fights weren't elite vs elite. it was elite vs decent or mismatch for a few fights and an opener that was world class vs world class.
> 
> coming from someone who's 30 and actually watched some of these 90's ppv's i can say this ppv is better imo in that canelo vs maywetaher are 2 elites, as are matthysse vs garcia. then you got molina and smith who are top 5 in their division. cano vs theophane aint great but they're both good fighters.


19? i'm probably older than you, you son of a rape victim born in a one bedroom apartment boy:deal

yeah because mclellan vs jackson were mismatches and randall vs chavez. fuck outta here and keep pretending you're from the ghetto you french ******


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> coming from someone who's 30 and actually watched some of these 90's ppv's.


really?:lol: aren't you the guy who was trying to make out being from a poor area where your mother had to pay off bills by prostitution was a cool thing to do? you rode the short bus didn't you?

Oh and mathysse, garcia and canelo aren't elite, they're the best of this era but not elite, you would've known that had you watched such fighters as de la hoya, mosley trinidad, whitaker, chavez, camacho and the likes but obviously you began watching boxing after you saw floyd flashing money.:deal


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> abdul here is like 19 years old, he never even watched the fights he's speaking of.
> 
> they had a lot of stars on one bill but the fights weren't elite vs elite. it was elite vs decent or mismatch for a few fights and an opener that was world class vs world class.
> 
> coming from someone who's 30 and actually watched some of these 90's ppv's i can say this ppv is better imo in that canelo vs maywetaher are 2 elites, as are matthysse vs garcia. then you got molina and smith who are top 5 in their division. cano vs theophane aint great but they're both good fighters.


Nah, a lot of those Don King cards back in the 90's were better than this overrated ass September 14th card we got coming up. Especially the Chavez vs Randall 2 card but even the Chavez vs Tony Lopez card turned out to be classic with the John David Jackson vs Jorge Castro, Felix Trinidad vs Oba Carr and some other fights thrown in for good measure. This 9/14 card is only a 2 fight card in my opinion, the rest is all ass cheeks.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It's already been mentioned but I would like to rub it in people's faces again that this night of boxing is going to cost us Brits about 30p.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It's already been mentioned but I would like to rub it in people's faces again that this night of boxing is going to cost us Brits about 30p.


In Germany it is on free TV.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It's already been mentioned but I would like to rub it in people's faces again that this night of boxing is going to cost us Brits about 30p.


How much is that Haye-Fury fight gonna cost you?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'm scooping it... But what is the full card??
> Did they bullshit us & put some garbage TMT fighters on?


Yes yes they did, I had thought about making a thread about it but the prelim has 3 TMT Super Middleweight prospects ,TMT seems to like that weight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :conf
> 
> Get together with family or friends. I talked a party into ordering the Guerrero/Mayweather card. It was a blast and it cost like 10 bucks each


:cheers Even my casual friends are getting in on the act and getting their mates along, good effort


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> How much is that Haye-Fury fight gonna cost you?


£15 PPV is in the UK normally (not sure if it includes Stevenson-Cloud though)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

People acting like this is unprecedented are wrong. There's been PPVs this expensive and even more so all the way back to the very start of PPV TV when you adjust for inflation.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Get a fucking job...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> American PPV prices are a fucking joke. Even £15 in England is a fucking con.


It's relative...I'm sure $75 would feed your family for years, but in America we're rich.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

I get to see it for free :hammer


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

I am interested in Garcia vs Matthysse for sure. Mayweather has too much experience and I know is going to be a UD with Mayweather doing what he does best - One or two punches then move. Mayweather UD...I am a boxing fan and know that Mayweather is great at doing what he does - one or two punches then move - do it all over again the throughout the fight.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> The undercards is damn good so i'll do it.


Actually it's the co-feature that's good (Garcia-Matthysse), the rest of the undercard is complete shit. You're pretty much paying $75 for two fights.

The only way I'm watching this is if a group of my friends gets together and we wack up the cost between us. That's the only way to do it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> :cheers Even my casual friends are getting in on the act and getting their mates along, good effort


Good mates to talk boxing are hard to come by. Everyone at the party consisted mostly of us students and they were SHOCKED at the boxing facts I was tossing out :lol: I'm so pumped :happy :happy :happy

Watching with my stepdad and little bro for this one though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stop being racist fucks, all of you!


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop being racist fucks, all of you!


You'd pay if it was Golovkin.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> You'd pay if it was Golovkin.


I do not worship Golovkin. Until you can show me a post where I'm worshiping Golovkin, shut your goddamn mouth.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I do not worship Golovkin. Until you can show me a post where I'm worshiping Golovkin, shut your goddamn mouth.


I can't wait till he loses to rub it in your queer face


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I can't wait till he loses to rub it in your queer face


You're an odd one.

Who's the obsessed one here? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Montero said:


> Actually it's the co-feature that's good (Garcia-Matthysse), the rest of the undercard is complete shit. You're pretty much paying $75 for two fights.
> 
> The only way I'm watching this is if a group of my friends gets together and we wack up the cost between us. That's the only way to do it.


It's in LA, why wouldn't you go to a bar, it'll be Canelo-Mania.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're an odd one.
> 
> Who's the obsessed one here? :lol:


Ha Zimmerman go commit a hate crime.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> 19? i'm probably older than you, you son of a rape victim born in a one bedroom apartment boy:deal
> 
> yeah because mclellan vs jackson were mismatches and randall vs chavez. fuck outta here and keep pretending you're from the ghetto you french ******


randall was never that great, it was only a good fight for the upset in their first fight. mcllelan vs jackson 2 was pointless and no one was calling for it, it already proved to be a mismatch in fight 1.

canelo vs matthysse and mayweather vs canelo are both more evenly matched fights.

you're closer to france than I am to quebec but nice try


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's in LA, why wouldn't you go to a bar, it'll be Canelo-Mania.


Yeah no doubt everybody here is crazy for Canelo. I went to the press conference at LA Live and the crowd was insane.

But as great as the bars will be, the house parties will be even better. I'm definitely hitting up a house party my man. When Chavez fought Martinez one of my boys had no fewer than 50 people at his grandmother's crib - the had fucking catering and shit (I was blazing tamales and carnitas all night). That 12[SUP]th[/SUP] round was madness; everybody was jumping up and down and screaming, all our ears were ringing. Good shit.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

I feel like there is less hype for this fight than there was for the Guerrero one.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> I feel like there is less hype for this fight than there was for the Guerrero one.


Right? I don't get it. Floyd had ESPN interviews with Skip, frequent tweets from each camp, the father rivalry on All Access, I saw posters for it on buses and subways in NYC all over the place, Floyd talked to Larry King, Guerrero was on Christian Talkshows, they aired 30 Days in May.

For this fight, outside of All Access and the initial 10 city press tour, it's quiet.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right? I don't get it. Floyd had ESPN interviews with Skip, frequent tweets from each camp, the father rivalry on All Access, I saw posters for it on buses and subways in NYC all over the place, Floyd talked to Larry King, Guerrero was on Christian Talkshows, they aired 30 Days in May.
> 
> For this fight, outside of All Access and the initial 10 city press tour, it's quiet.


Glad I'm not the only one who felt this way. This could end up being another bust for showtime. We'll see.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I havent hear anybody talk about it. Usually my neighbors, friends an family talk about upcoming fights but nobody has been saying anything. Usually a billboard on my street with upcoming fights of flod, but its not there. Who knows though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mathysse-Garcia has also gotten 0 hype. None. Nothing. I forgot that it's a week away.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

you guys are right, this has been hyped poorly. hbo did a way better job. i like that showtime's delivering top notch evenly matched fights but they don't seem to have the hype machine hbo did


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Montero said:


> Yeah no doubt everybody here is crazy for Canelo. I went to the press conference at LA Live and the crowd was insane.
> 
> But as great as the bars will be, the house parties will be even better. I'm definitely hitting up a house party my man. When Chavez fought Martinez one of my boys had no fewer than 50 people at his grandmother's crib - the had fucking catering and shit (I was blazing tamales and carnitas all night). That 12[SUP]th[/SUP] round was madness; everybody was jumping up and down and screaming, all our ears were ringing. Good shit.


Chavez and Martinez was the last PPV I bought on my own. What a wild one that was. Had to support Sergio in his first big fight :deal And no doubt. Man the house parties for this fight are going to be ridiculous. Play safe :bbb


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe they're banking on it selling itself for the most part and a 10-city tour was enough.

Alvarez simply doesn't seem to be as big of a star as thought. This was revealed when he couldn't manage to break SHO's non PPV viewership record when he fought Trout at the Alamodome in the biggest bout of his career.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

It's been hyped from what I've seen, Fred Loya is running ads for it, just on lunch Friday two ads from Fred Loya ran and people were like I can't wait for it. PTI and Olbermann talked about his money and the story of his money got a lot of write ups. I do think it will do 1.5 or over.Oddly I haven't seen billboards, maybe they don't work. If you are a casual what's a billboard going to do? Running a ad on Spanish TVs= money.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSN and SportsNet in Canada have been running the ads like crazy. During the UFC too


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Chavez and Martinez was the last PPV I bought on my own. What a wild one that was. Had to support Sergio in his first big fight :deal And no doubt. Man the house parties for this fight are going to be ridiculous. Play safe :bbb


why in the hell would you pay for chavez vs martinez?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> why in the hell would you pay for chavez vs martinez?!


Supporting Martinez basically.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> randall was never that great, it was only a good fight for the upset in their first fight. mcllelan vs jackson 2 was pointless and no one was calling for it, it already proved to be a mismatch in fight 1.
> 
> canelo vs matthysse and mayweather vs canelo are both more evenly matched fights.
> 
> you're closer to france than I am to quebec but nice try


canelo vs floyd is a mismatch too and canelo has never been a great fighter.

garcia and mathysse would have been labeled b level fighters just 5 years ago.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Supporting Martinez basically.


i was too but it wasn't a ppv worthy fight.

seems like these days any top 5 fighters fighting is ppv material. back in the days super fights were ppv.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> i was too but it wasn't a ppv worthy fight.
> 
> seems like these days any top 5 fighters fighting is ppv material. back in the days super fights were ppv.


Naw 5 PPVs in a year is not a lot.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I've decided i'm gonna stream this fight and post canelo $75 in an envelope.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I've decided i'm gonna stream this fight and post canelo $75 in an envelope.


Hope they cut your stream


----------



## Doooran (Jun 27, 2012)

How do we watch it in the UK?

Is there another way than Boxnation?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Hope they cut your stream


nah my stream site never cuts off. but its probably free on tv here anyway.

your broke ass 100% isn't buying this fight. in fact most of you welfare recipients will be streaming this shit


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> nah my stream site never cuts off. but its probably free on tv here anyway.
> 
> your broke ass 100% isn't buying this fight. in fact most of you welfare recipients will be streaming this shit


What shit country?

120 inch projection screen bitch, deal with it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> What shit country?
> 
> 120 inch projection screen bitch, deal with it.


:lol: sure. lying on the internet to sound cool... pathetic:deal


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> :lol: sure. lying on the internet to sound cool... pathetic:deal


I'll post a pic or video some time, did it myself, deal with it, I work hard for what I got I didn't get it from my parents like your lazy ass.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> I'll post a pic or video some time, did it myself, deal with it, I work hard for what I got I didn't get it from my parents like your lazy ass.


sure you will:lol::lol::rofl

what other lie you wanna tell me i promise i'll pretend to believe it:lol:


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> sure you will:lol::lol::rofl
> 
> what other lie you wanna tell me i promise i'll pretend to believe it:lol:


80 inches on the wall before I got screen

http://postimg.org/image/yrlsrglmf/

I'm black and I have more money than you, deal with it Klan ***.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> 80 inches on the wall before I got screen
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/yrlsrglmf/
> 
> I'm black and I have more money than you, deal with it Klan ***.


the fuck is that? did you just take a pic of your laptop streaming some baaxin?:lol::lol:

you will never EVER have as much money as me playa:deal


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> the fuck is that? did you just take a pic of your laptop streaming some baaxin?:lol::lol:
> 
> you will never EVER have as much money as me playa:deal


Ha *** look it's a 7 foot wall and it's covering the whole thing, I'll post a new pic later *** but trust me I've had more money by 27 than you'll have your whole life, you crying over 75 dollars Cause you broke.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Ha *** look it's a 7 foot wall and it's covering the whole thing, I'll post a new pic later *** but trust me I've had more money by 27 than you'll have your whole life, you crying over 75 dollars Cause you broke.


only poor slaves who have never touched real money brag about getting ripped off $75 :deal

and what camera did you use to take that pic a nokia 5100 or whatever?:lol:


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> only poor slaves who have never touched real money brag about getting ripped off $75 :deal
> 
> and what camera did you use to take that pic a nokia 5100 or whatever?:lol:


How does it feel to know a black has more than you'll ever dream of? You and your kind should be wiped off the earth.

It was light I'll explain to you how projectors need the dark to show but you hate everything dark.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> *How does it feel to know a black has more than you'll ever dream of*? You and your kind should be wiped off the earth.
> 
> It was light I'll explain to you how projectors need the dark to show but you hate everything dark.


I feel the police need to do a better job at catching thieves.

bragging about more things he hasn't got... pure slave mentality. :deal


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I feel the police need to do a better job at catching thieves.
> 
> bragging about more things he hasn't got... pure slave mentality. :deal


Fuck you and whatever Euro shithole you claim, I hope a black kicks your ass.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Fuck you and whatever Euro shithole you claim, I hope a black kicks your ass.


eeek eek oook


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I don't anticipate oneshot being much of a problem any more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stop worrying about one shot and fucking free felix.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Will look into that.

Can't remember off the top of my head what he did wrong, probably persistently pissing off the mods/admins/members. :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jay said:


> Will look into that.
> 
> Can't remember off the top of my head what he did wrong, probably persistently pissing off the mods/admins/members. :conf


I'm sure there was lots of crying from on the money, copernicus and Berliner aka LuckyLuke


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The price is total BS. It's things like this which contribute to the popularity of boxing on the decline. With that said, just means my buds will have to chip in a bit more. But be warned my friends, the $100 PPV isn't going to be too far away.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right? I don't get it. Floyd had ESPN interviews with Skip, frequent tweets from each camp, the father rivalry on All Access, I saw posters for it on buses and subways in NYC all over the place, Floyd talked to Larry King, Guerrero was on Christian Talkshows, they aired 30 Days in May.
> 
> For this fight, outside of All Access and the initial 10 city press tour, it's quiet.


All that cost money, just for that event to flop. Mayweather/Canelo got to turn those numbers around.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bad thing is so few boxing fans around now that its hard to put together a fight party to off set the cost.....most people don't even want to kick in 10 bucks to watch boxing now..... unless your Mexican maybe...I don't know....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ah damn, why'd you have to ban oneshot and relentless.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jay said:


> I don't anticipate oneshot being much of a problem any more.


:bowdown



bballchump11 said:


> ah damn, why'd you have to ban oneshot and relentless.


Because this isn't East Side Boxing :ibutt


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

What happened to the "thanks" feature?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> What happened to the "thanks" feature?


They got rid of it. :conf


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ah damn, why'd you have to ban oneshot and relentless.


aw weak. i argue with relentless on a weekly basis and he cannot stand me but he's a funny, pissed off Pakistani and his surliness entertains me.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

damn..time to go to secret bar..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because this isn't East Side Boxing :ibutt





Royal-T-Bag said:


> aw weak. i argue with relentless on a weekly basis and he cannot stand me but he's a funny, pissed off Pakistani and his surliness entertains me.


:lol: yeah they're funny as hell. Even when Relentless is trolling me, I find it funny


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

lol @ anyone paying to watch a mayweather "fight" its another mismatch and he will run for his life for 60 mins as usual


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah they're funny as hell. Even when Relentless is trolling me, I find it funny


I jsut want Felix freed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Was Relentless a troll? I had no idea. I know he was a Loma doubter but that's all I knew of him. 
Glad oneshot was banned. He is just under the pactards in the art of trollism. 
I went on ESB as a guest for the first time since being banned during the exodus...I cannot believe what I am seeing in regards to a thread about Oscar. 'Stop hating on Oscar de la Hoya' is the name of the thread...and even the guy who is posting the thread who is speaking in defense of him posted a lot of drivel lol


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Oneshot was and still is a moron, but Relentless is funny as hell. He perfected the art of trolling :yep


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

To all the ppl bitching about the 75 bucks... Go to a sports bar, the theatre... Grow a pair and make some damn buddies and have them pitch in on it!


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Example?


Floyd Castillio was undercard on a Wlad fight before.

Jones jr v Bhop 1 was on a bowe undercard

Don king had 5 world titles on the same night once

You acting like this is some sort of new thing.
It's not !


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Slugger3000 said:


> To all the ppl bitching about the 75 bucks... Go to a sports bar, the theatre... Grow a pair and make some damn buddies and have them pitch in on it!


How about be a real boxing fan and dont pay stupid money for a fight.:deal

Dont you realise that by funding this shit it will soon cost a hundred dollars to watch a few good fights on a card.

You are only further alienating the sport from new fans.

The only reason this card costs this much is because Mayweather desires 50 million US dollars to fight a boxing match.

If people didnt pay this ridiculous rates, and the only option for guys like Floyd was to take 5 million - which is still HUGE for one fight- whats he gonna do ?

Hes gonna take the 5 million and the fights would be on free TV, and it would also be mainstream sport again.
He would make double that with advertising and all the other shit he does.

These premadonnas are only getting 50 million due to rip off PPV, and why the fans fall for it especially in america- I will never understand.

The promotors even know other countries wont pay that crap so they sell it for very little to Europe and all over the world- where they all watch for free.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> How about be a real boxing fan and dont pay stupid money for a fight.:deal
> 
> Dont you realise that by funding this shit it will soon cost a hundred dollars to watch a few good fights on a card.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Regardless of how good the card is, it's a little extortionate and the price is only going to rise if people keep paying for it. But what can you do?, that's capitalism baby! :conf


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> How about be a real boxing fan and dont pay stupid money for a fight.:deal
> 
> Dont you realise that by funding this shit it will soon cost a hundred dollars to watch a few good fights on a card.
> 
> ...


This is a big event... I get what you're saying but no way am I missing this! Besides im only paying 18$.. Im going to the theatre with some buddies!


----------



## Lomachenkosucks (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :bowdown
> 
> Because this isn't East Side Boxing :ibutt


This is your black free zone Zimmerman.


----------



## Lomachenkosucks (Sep 8, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Oneshot was and still is a moron, but Relentless is funny as hell. He perfected the art of trolling :yep


Your mom cunt


----------



## Lomachenkosucks (Sep 8, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Was Relentless a troll? I had no idea. I know he was a Loma doubter but that's all I knew of him.
> Glad oneshot was banned. He is just under the pactards in the art of trollism.
> I went on ESB as a guest for the first time since being banned during the exodus...I cannot believe what I am seeing in regards to a thread about Oscar. 'Stop hating on Oscar de la Hoya' is the name of the thread...and even the guy who is posting the thread who is speaking in defense of him posted a lot of drivel lol


Shut your gay self hating ass up you pretending to be Russian when Orlando Cruz would call you a ******.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Jay he's back.


----------



## Lomachenkosucks (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @Jay he's back.


Zimmerman you need to stop snitching.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenkosucks said:


> Zimmerman you need to stop snitching.


Don't hate blacks, just you.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

"Lomachenkosucks" 
:lol:


----------



## Lomachenkosucks (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't hate blacks, just you.


Fuck you and your Euro heart.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl gold


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenkosucks said:


> Fuck you and your Euro heart.


:lol: I don't even follow Euro fighters. Your need to combat fictional Nazis is hilarious.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Oneshot came back on CHB with 'Lomachenkosucks' 

This guy needs his IP banned.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot's real name is Ruslan Vasyl Povetkin.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Folks, have you ever seen anything so beautiful?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Jay

Relentless shouldn't be banned ever brother, no MBF alumni should ever be banned unless they post CP.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

75 is a bit much.

my family has enough time haggling over the 55 dollar regular view..


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Nah, a lot of those Don King cards back in the 90's were better than this overrated ass September 14th card we got coming up. Especially the Chavez vs Randall 2 card but even the Chavez vs Tony Lopez card turned out to be classic with the John David Jackson vs Jorge Castro, Felix Trinidad vs Oba Carr and some other fights thrown in for good measure.


Don't forget the Chavez-Taylor 2 card - that was one of the best PPV cards ever put together IMO.

Chavez-Taylor 2
Randall-Coggi
Ruelas-Leija
Tito-Campas

All wars.


----------

